# THE FORGOTTEN WAR SOLDIERS



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

A touching little video/photo tribute to the dogs, the unsung heroes of several wars, by an Italian who wanted to recognize their achievements... turn up the sound!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A262KDpd7iU&feature=related

________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Brings back memories. I won't forget them since I served with them.
Nice tribute.


----------

